# Adding 322 to Dish 500



## dishwatcher (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a Dish 500 system with two receivers. I wanted to add a third tv, so I purchased a dish 322 dual receiver to replace my oldest receiver. I don't want to add another Lnb, I want to split the signal form one of the lines. I have the standard dish 500 installation, two lines from one lnb into a sw21 then one line from there to the receiver. I talked to a tech from dish network and asked how I could split the one line into two. He said to use another sw21 to split the signal into two. Essentially using the sw21 backwards then plug the two cables into the inputs of the 322. Has anyone tried this? I haven't seen or heard of this in my research on the web. It seems to easy of a soultion. 

thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Way too easy because it's wrong.

The way to "split" a line to feed the 2 inputs of a dual tuner receiver is with a "DPP Separator" and that requires having a DishPro Plus switch. Since you only have 2 receivers you need to get the DPP Twin to replace your legacy LNBs. The SW21s will no longer be used.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Why is this in the DVR Forum the 322 isn't a DVR


----------

